# DTG print job From Start to Finish... (with pictures)



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought you guys might be interested in a quick little sample job that I was asked to do. I was approached by an artist, and asked if I had the ability to print his paintings/drawings onto t-shirts. He was using heat transfers on white t-shirts.
While I'm not too particular on the art, I do think it printed very well. It was a little difficult starting with a white background, and making it work for a dark background.

Anyway, this is the original artwork that he sent to me:









Here's the print after I finished with a few modifications to the art, to make it look a little better on a dark shirt (requested by the customer).











Here are two details of the printing. (T-Jet2)

















LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS/QUESTIONS!!!

Ann


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Just curious, 1 pass white, 1 pass color I assume, right?
What was print time. 
And it does look nice. Great job


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Sorry...I should've posted this info:

Print Modes:
1440dpi underbase (1 pass white w/ Bright White)
1440dpi CMYK (1 pass color)

Shirt Brand & Color: Gildan, Blue Dusk

I didn't time this one, but will on next print. If I had to estimate, I'd say about 8-10 minutes (with curing and pretreating).


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

That looks great Ann, it was really nice artwork and colors. you made it look great adding the blue to the backround instead of the white  Did you do it in photoshop? Great job.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*



sunnydayz said:


> That looks great Ann, it was really nice artwork and colors. you made it look great adding the blue to the backround instead of the white  Did you do it in photoshop? Great job.


Thank you Bobbie!
To answer your question:
Yes! One of the great things about the T-Jet2 is that it allows you to import transparent files with the software FastArtist and then will create an underbase for it.
I do all of my finalizing in Photoshop on a transparent background and then merge all the visible layers into one. I then import it into fastartist so that it will create an underbase for me, and the VOILA!
I'll be posting with some of my own designs next! That way I think it would be helpful to people to see how the artwork vs. the finished printed product compare.
Ann


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Dont you love the dtg printing ? I love mine, I have the HM1 and find it amazing everyday when I find new stuff I can do  I dont know how I was ever happy without my machine hehe.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

they are lovely congrats on a job well done


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Thats great! I loved how you added the effects around the bird in order for it to blend yet pop out vibrantly against the t-shirt color. The print looks very smooth!


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

exellent job!!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Looks brilliant!


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*



CoopersDesignCo said:


> Thank you Bobbie!
> To answer your question:
> Yes! One of the great things about the T-Jet2 is that it allows you to import transparent files with the software FastArtist and then will create an underbase for it.
> I do all of my finalizing in Photoshop on a transparent background and then merge all the visible layers into one. I then import it into fastartist so that it will create an underbase for me, and the VOILA!
> ...


Hi Ann, Very nice print!
Can you tell me how you do in Photoshop? 
Can you do a "step by step" guide?

Thanks!
Peo


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Very nice colors!!!

Nice job!


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

I know how hard it can be to reproduce art on a dark shirt and you did an outstanding job


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Looks really good Ann


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Looks great, I wish I didnt have a barebones budget I fell jealous of all the kickass print jobs I see from DTG's.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: From Start to Finish...*

Thanks guys. The compliments are making me blush. I will be posting pictures of another "before and after" later on tonight, from some artwork that I did. As I said, I'm not real particular on this guys art, but you work with what you've got!
Ann


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Ann, I really appreciate the time you took to show the original design and the finished product. 

The finished design looks great on that blue garment.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Rodney,
No problem! I check out this forum and another, and I've never really seen anybody's work (art) before print and after.
Especially the artist's forum on screenprinters.net
I see a LOT of REALLY nice artwork, but I've NEVER seen the printed versions (or rarely).
I'll make a concerted effort to try and post more frequently... the useful stuff!
Ann


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think one of the reasons you dont really see too much artwork before it is printed with dtg is that printing is usually done mostly from digital files. I print orders daily with my machine and I have yet to get any hand done artwork to print  I would love to but I think in the area I live most people just deal with digital files. It is really nice to see someones hand done artwork put on garments. I look forward to seeing more

I actually have an artist working on some paintings for me right now that I should recieve sometime in april or may and will have to post them before I print them on my machine


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You made that art look 20 times better. Did you scan it in and prep it, or did the customer supply you with a file already?
It makes me think about getting some of my wife's art on shirts.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Prepping Art*



prometheus said:


> You made that art look 20 times better. Did you scan it in and prep it, or did the customer supply you with a file already?
> It makes me think about getting some of my wife's art on shirts.


Thanks Robert! HEY! I offered to print you something already, you're losing out if you don't take me up on my offer before I get really rich and famous, and snobby! LOL!

But seriously, The customer emailed me a 8.5" x 11" 72 dpi file. I "upscaled" it to 200 dpi. I then masked out the background white and created the transparency. After that, I airbrushed (in Photoshop) some of the same colors from the artwork behind the original art. Being an artist myself, I had a good idea which color should go where. I wanted to keep it as close to the original colors as possible, and I think I maintained that. The customer requested the "I Love Mallards" text underneath. He has no idea what the printed version looks like, but hopefully he'll LOVE it. It makes me nervous to think that maybe he won't like the fact that I've manipulated his art, and technically made it better, but then again, he's a nice guy, and I hope he likes it.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Prepping Art*



CoopersDesignCo said:


> Thanks Robert! HEY! I offered to print you something already, you're losing out if you don't take me up on my offer before I get really rich and famous, and snobby! LOL!
> 
> But seriously, The customer emailed me a 8.5" x 11" 72 dpi file. I "upscaled" it to 200 dpi. I then masked out the background white and created the transparency. After that, I airbrushed (in Photoshop) some of the same colors from the artwork behind the original art. Being an artist myself, I had a good idea which color should go where. I wanted to keep it as close to the original colors as possible, and I think I maintained that. The customer requested the "I Love Mallards" text underneath. He has no idea what the printed version looks like, but hopefully he'll LOVE it. It makes me nervous to think that maybe he won't like the fact that I've manipulated his art, and technically made it better, but then again, he's a nice guy, and I hope he likes it.


I'll get it to you, before your famous.  

It looks pretty good for being 72 dpi. But 200 dpi is not the biggest leap. Artist can be touchy people. Being a graphic artist myself, I'm used to visionless people molding my designs into frankensteinian monsters, and have therefore developed tuff skin. Hopefully he will see that it is better.

Let us know what he thinks.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Prepping Art*



prometheus said:


> It looks pretty good for being 72 dpi. But 200 dpi is not the biggest leap...


200 dpi is the best range for DTG printing on the T-Jet2. I'm not familiar with the others. I've had VERY good results with it. Any higher and I get whites peeking out, and other weird artifacts.
(Maybe that's what happened on your CafePress job?)


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW! Nice print!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

That looks great and the colors turned out beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the Shirt. i am waiting for my T-Jet, it should be here in two more weeks. When i see your print it makes me sssooo Excited for the unlimited potentail that we now have.

Sherri


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Sherri said:


> Love the Shirt. i am waiting for my T-Jet, it should be here in two more weeks. When i see your print it makes me sssooo Excited for the unlimited potentail that we now have.
> 
> Sherri


Sherri,
You'll love it. Which one did you purchase 2 or 3)? Where did you buy it from? 
I bought a refurbished T-Jet2 from Equipment Zone (authorized dealer). They have been fantastic. Let me know when you get it, and I'd be happy to help you out with anything I can!

Ann


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Prepping Art*



CoopersDesignCo said:


> After that, I airbrushed (in Photoshop) some of the same colors from the artwork behind the original art. Being an artist myself, I had a good idea which color should go where. I wanted to keep it as close to the original colors as possible, and I think I maintained that.


Beautiful, stunning. The colors work beautifully throught the artwork and the background. My favorite parts are the trees, the water and the blue on the wing. My eyes were joyfully pleased looking at the image! It looks so nice, and I hope the fella appreciates your talent, speaking of, now that is see this, and I've already seen his photos, I can say you and your husband have enough talent between the two of your for a whole town, make that county, state? Is that big enough? Have a great night, Ann. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
Thanks so much for your compliments! I'm glad that you took a few minutes to check out our website. It's our pride and joy. My husband is the photographer...I have a few, but I'm the "apprentice". I'm the artist, and he's my apprentice in that department. If you look in our store, you'll see a few designs that he's done. We make a great team. To be honest, we have full time jobs outside of our little hobby that's gone wildly out of control. A lot of people say that they could never work with their spouse, but I can truly say, I look forward to the day when we can both quit our jobs, and design shirts, photograph wildlife, and travel the world one day!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like you've got a great understanding of your machine and a lot of talent to boot. I see great things in your future.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Hi Kelly,
> Thanks so much for your compliments! I'm glad that you took a few minutes to check out our website. It's our pride and joy. My husband is the photographer...I have a few, but I'm the "apprentice". I'm the artist, and he's my apprentice in that department. If you look in our store, you'll see a few designs that he's done. We make a great team. To be honest, we have full time jobs outside of our little hobby that's gone wildly out of control. A lot of people say that they could never work with their spouse, but I can truly say, I look forward to the day when we can both quit our jobs, and design shirts, photograph wildlife, and travel the world one day!


You're welcome, Ann. My hub and I can spend enormous amounts of time together, too, but nothing as cool as running through wild collecting images of and painting wildlife!! I hope it happens for you. I kind of had the image of the exciting lives of Mr. and Mrs. Hart (Hart to Hart), except you guys jump in and out of SUV's with cameras instead of with guns, and retire to the house to paint your images. Haha, I bet you'd make it thru season one!! Hey, have a great day, see you later.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> I see great things in your future.


Oh! Oh! What do you see for me???


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Oh! Oh! What do you see for me???


I see, oh crap! I just dropped my crystal ball.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> I see, oh crap! I just dropped my crystal ball.


LOL. That was a good one.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Looks like you've got a great understanding of your machine and a lot of talent to boot. I see great things in your future.


I didn't know Black Shirts were also fortune tellers...


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Annie! Got my shirt yesterday. I'll have to do a post about it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> I didn't know Black Shirts were also fortune tellers...


Lol, yeah well, until you Ask for a Fortune.. then he suddenly ends up dropping his balls!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lol, yeah well, until you Ask for a Fortune.. then he suddenly ends up dropping his balls!


I hear that's what happens when you get older!


----------

